# New board advice (all mountain)



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The new Greats isn't as good as it used to be. Unfortunately. Better off with a Jackpot from Yes

Rome Buckshot, Arbor Westmark camber or rocker, Niche Aether, IPP Harrow, Lib Box Knife. DC Mega, Ride Machete, Burton Kilroy 3D, K2 Bottle Rocket.


----------



## NittanySurfer (Dec 5, 2014)

Nivek said:


> The new Greats isn't as good as it used to be. Unfortunately. Better off with a Jackpot from Yes
> 
> What is it about the new Greats that is not as good? I am currently looking for a 2019 but cannot find one anywhere so I will likely have to go with a 2020.


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

Check out the Kilroy, Ride Twin Pig, Salamon Huck Knife, Signal Park series. Depends on budget, design.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NittanySurfer said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > The new Greats isn't as good as it used to be. Unfortunately. Better off with a Jackpot from Yes
> ...


----------



## NittanySurfer (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks @Nivek. I know people loved the 2019 Greats and I was under the impression that not too much changed for this year but this may make me rethink my purchase because I live in a pretty icy place. If you can think of any good hybrid camber boards that are similar to the Greats and work on hard snow/ice, please let me know. And OP I am sorry I hijacked your thread!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I didn’t like my 2019 Greats. However I was looking for something more aggressive.


----------

